# Music for Western-Themed Haunt



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ghoultown had a very good western-themed album released in 2000 called "Tales From the Dead West". Nice mix of instrumental and vocal tracks. Also consider music from the soundtrack of "Paris, Texas" ... or anything else on this playlist.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*some other ideas*

Cool choices

Check out the Assasination of Jesse James Soundtrack. Some really cool stuff on there.

http://youtu.be/vz0FSG9h-GI


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I recommend, if it fits the theme, giving some old Western groups a listen...Sons of the Pioneers with Cool Water, Ghost Riders, etc etc, if lyrics and old timey/slightly antique and ominous plus place setting is wanted. My haunt is western themed also


----------

